# Schwimmteich beheizen



## heiko_243 (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich überlege ob ich meinen Badeteich nicht zeitweise beheizen soll.
Mir geht es nur um die frühere Bademöglichkeit, nicht um mollige 35°C oder Heizen im Sommer.
Ich hätte ein Süd-Südwest-Dach mit 44° Neigung zur Verfügung und bereits Verrohrung vom an den Teich angrenzenden Keller bis zum Dach.

Ich denke an Schwimmbadabsorber und eine passende Pumpe.
Hat jemand sowas schon mal gemacht und hat Erfahrungen?
Folgende Fragen fallen mir spontan ein:
- Was macht der Absorber im Sommer, wenn die Sonne voll scheint und er nicht mit Wasser durchflossen wird? Hält er die entstehenden Temperaturen aus?
- meine Zuleitung ist aus Kupfer - das dürfte ein Problem für den Teich sein, oder?
  Was nimmt man alternativ, was einerseits mit den auftretenden Temperaturen kein Problem hat und anderseits dauerhaft dicht ist und bei einer Verlegung innerhalb des Hauses nicht zum Problem wird (will kein Wasser im Haus haben)
- Gibt es irgendwelche Faustformeln wieviel Absorber-Fläche man für welche Teichgröße bei bestimmter Erwärmung braucht?
- Wie wird sowas am Dach befestigt?
- Vorfilter nötig?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich beheizen*

Servus Heiko

Vielleicht wirst aus dem Thread, aus dem Partnerforum schlau ....


----------



## heiko_243 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich beheizen*

Hallo Helmut,

danke für den Link - sehr informativ, allerdings eher auf Eisfreihaltung bezogen, daher nur wenig zu solarer Beheizung.

Interessant ist die Idee das Wasser einfach aufs aufgewärmte Dach zu pumpen und dann wieder in den Teich zurück fließen zu lassen. Bei mir speist eine Dachseite ohnehin schon in den Teich, liegt aber leider genau auf der falschen Seite - Nord.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## allegra (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich beheizen*

Hallo Heiko, ich habe genau diese Frage ja auch eingestellt: *Schwimmteich beheizen.* Wir schauen interessiert auf die selbstzubauende Anlage von Roos. Dazu bräuchte ich noch nicht einmal eine extra Pumpe.
Aber ich stelle ja erstaunt fest, dass bei Badewetter das Temomenter im Schwimmbereich immer ganz flott 20 Grad und mehr angezeigt hat - und das in einem kalten Mai.
Unser Teich scheint sich bei der Bauweise auch so schnell zu erwärmen.
Dennoch hätte ich gerne ab Mai einigermaßen konstant 20-25 Grad. Wir nutzen das einfach! und würden gerne bis Oktober baden.... danach reiner Sauna-Abkühlbetrieb.

Gruß
Erdmuthe


----------



## heiko_243 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich beheizen*

Danke für den Hinweis!
Das Roos-System scheint mal abgesehen vom Kollektor aber auch nicht groß anders wie ein Standard-Schwimmbadabsorber-System zu sein.
Ein normaler Absorber würde mir halt preislich gut gefallen.
Ohne Wärmetauscher müßte ich aber gut 5-6m Höhendifferenz überwinden -> neue Pumpe. 
Die Schwimmbadpumpen haben da genug Power, die Teichpumpen eher nicht.

Ich möchte so ein System halt nur, wenn es keine große finanzielle Belastung ist, sonst würde ich eher eine normale Solarthermie-Anlage an meine Heizungs-Wärmepumpe koppeln (Steuerung und Speicher wäre schon da) und den Teich per Wärmetauscher daran koppeln.

Die Frage ist natürlich auch, ob es überhaupt sinnvoll geht.
Wenn für meinen eher kleinen Badeteich mal nachrechne:
Rohdichte P von Wasser: 1000 kg/m³
Wärmekapazität C von Wasser: 1,17 Wh/kg x K
Teichvolumen V: 35 m³
Temperaturunterschied T: 5 K

Wärmemenge Q = P x C x V x T
Q = 1000 kg/m³ x 1,17 Wh/kg K x 35 m³ x 5 K
Q = 204,75 kWh

Wenn man davon ausgeht, das ein großer Teil dieser Wärmemenge innerhalb eines Tages wieder verloren geht, dann müßte ich bei 50% Verlust immerhin täglich gut 100kWh aufbringen. Mit 2 Kollektoren a 3m² bekommt man gerade mal ~6kWh pro Tag, was nur 0.3 K Erwärmung bedeuten würde.

Vielleicht wäre ein Neopren-Anzug realitätsnäher 
Vielleicht stimmt die Rechnung und die Randbedingungen aber auch nicht.
Wie ist das bei Schwimmbädern? Sind die kleiner? Besser isoliert? Wenn ich in die Nachbarschaft schaue, sind die Kollektoren dafür zumindest nicht größer als 6m².

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## allegra (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich beheizen*



heiko_243 schrieb:


> Die Schwimmbadpumpen haben da genug Power, die Teichpumpen eher nicht.


 Ich benutze eine Meßner Ecotec 16000 - ist das nicht ausreichend?
Für das Roos-System müsste ca4-5 Meter Hoch gepumpt werden auf meine Dachfläche.

Von der Fläche her soll die Absorberfläche genauso groß sein, wie die Schwimmteichfläche, wenn es keine Abdeckung gibt.
Mit Abdeckung reichen 50% der Schwimmteichfläche.

 Aber für m ich ist nach den Beobachtungen, die ich wegen der Temperatur derzeit mache eben auch die Frage, wie sinnvoll sowas ist. Heite sind hier 14 Grad und das Wasser hat 17 Grad. Vorgestern war es noch 22 Grad warm.
Es passt sich unheimlich schnell an. Wenn die Sonne dann scheint, hat es am Nachmittag wieder über 20 Grad.

Ich will das alles auch ohne zusätzliche Strom- oder Heizungskosten.....

Gruß
Erdmuthe


----------



## heiko_243 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich beheizen*

>Ich benutze eine Meßner Ecotec 16000 - ist das nicht ausreichend?

Du hast 4-5m, dafür sollte die 16000 reichen. Sie muss den Druck nur zum Starten aufbringen, danach zieht das fallende Wasser das andere mit hoch, d.h. Förderhöhe ist dann im Prinzip 0m.
Die Pumpe muss die Höhe aber zumindest einmal erreichen - was bei meiner Ecotec 10000 und 5-6m knapp ist. Ich habe auch noch das Problem das ich bei Verwendung der vorhandenen Pumpe, nicht mehr in meinen Filtergraben pumpen könnte, sonst würde mir die Mikroben das vermutlich nicht danken.

Insofern hätte ich den Solarkreislauf gerne davon getrennt. 

>Von der Fläche her soll die Absorberfläche genauso groß sein, wie die Schwimmteichfläche, wenn es keine Abdeckung gibt.

ok, das wären bei mir dann 35m². Das bekäme ich zwar gerade noch aufs Dach, aber damit kosten selbst die Schwimmbadabsorber schon locker mal 3000,- Eur.

>Mit Abdeckung reichen 50% der Schwimmteichfläche.

Abdeckung wäre bei mir nicht anzubringen - außer man wirft Styropor-Platten einfach nur aufs Wasser. Das wäre mir aber ohnehin zu umständlich.

>Ich will das alles auch ohne zusätzliche Strom- oder Heizungskosten.....

So sehe ich das auch. Geringe Pumpenkosten wären ok, aber extra heizen - nee!

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## allegra (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich beheizen*

>*Abdeckung wäre bei mir nicht anzubringen - außer man wirft Styropor-Platten einfach nur aufs Wasser. Das wäre mir aber ohnehin zu umständlich.* 
Mir auch, aber ich schaue natürlich schon, was es da für einigermaßen intelligente Lösungen gibt auf dem Markt: 
Folien hab ich gesehen - Solarfolien, 
und auch so Styropr-Kugeln - große.... weiß der Geier, wie das funktionieren soll.

Gruß
Erdmuthe


----------



## Digicat (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich beheizen*

Servus Erdmuthe & Heiko

[OT]Darf ich Euch dazu ermuntern 

Nix für Ungut [/OT]

@ Erdmuthe: Diese Kugeln werden von Koi-Teichler zur Winterabdeckung genutzt ... bleiben also meist paar Monate im Teich 

@ Heiko: Man nimmt kein Styropor, es säuft sich an .... wenn schon Styrodur, dieses bleibt stabil am Teich ... und es gilt das gleiche wie mit den Kugeln ... kommt zu beginn der Wintersaison in den Teich und im Frühjahr wieder vom Teich


----------



## allegra (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich beheizen*

Danke, Helmut, klar darfst Du uns ermuntern. Mir war das bloß etwas lästig, die Bereiche zu löschen, die ich nicht im Zitat haben wollte. 

Heiko: 
Mit den Schwimmbad-absorbersystemen habe ich mich heute am Morgen mal näher beschäftigt. Ich kann noch nicht erkennen, dass die günstiger sind als das Roos-System.
Die Fa.Roth bietet Absorberplatten an (um die 200 Euro für 2qm) - Heliopool heißt das.

Wie gesagt, ich bin wegen der ganzen Heizüberlegungen immer noch sehr verunsichert. Ich habe ja auch keinen externen Filter. Bei mir wird nur das Teichwasser per Skimmer mit Grobfilter und Pumpe umgewälzt. 
 die Frage wäre, ob das so auch durch den Absorber geleitet werden kann.....es sind klerine Partikel drin: Blütenstaub und Schwebeteilchen z.B.

Gruß
Erdmuthe


----------



## heiko_243 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich beheizen*

@ Helmut: kommt zu beginn der Wintersaison in den Teich und im Frühjahr wieder vom Teich 

zum  Beheizen müsste ich aber fast täglich auf- und zudecken, sonst macht das keinen Sinn (ich will ja auch in den Teich rein). Da finde ich das nicht sehr praktikabel. Bälle statt Platten würden mir dann in den Filtergraben abhauen, den ich ja gar nicht abdecken will (der heizt ja auch mit) und kann (Pflanzen).

@Erdmuthe
>Mit den Schwimmbad-absorbersystemen habe ich mich heute am Morgen mal näher beschäftigt. Ich kann noch nicht erkennen, dass die günstiger sind als das Roos-System.
Die Fa.Roth bietet Absorberplatten an (um die 200 Euro für 2qm) - Heliopool heißt das.

Ich kenne die Preise von Roos nicht - ich dachte nur - nachdem die anscheinend ein Komplettsystem bewerben - das das sicher teurer als eine selbst zusammen gezimmerte Lösung ist.

3m² EPDM-Absorber bekomme ich auch für 150,- Eur.
Pumpe und Steuerung sind das kleinere Problem.

>Wie gesagt, ich bin wegen der ganzen Heizüberlegungen immer noch sehr verunsichert. Ich habe ja auch keinen externen Filter. Bei mir wird nur das Teichwasser per Skimmer mit Grobfilter und Pumpe umgewälzt.
die Frage wäre, ob das so auch durch den Absorber geleitet werden kann.

Um die Partikel mache ich mir keine Sorgen - die Absorber sind groß genug vom Querschnitt- , eher darum das die enthaltenen Bakterien und Kleinsttiere leiden bzw. das wärmere Wasser beim Einleiten das Gleichgewicht stört.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich beheizen*

Hi Ihr,
vorsicht bei den Heizmatten für Pools. Die haben zum Teil so kleine Löcher, dass diese sich duch Eier, Schmutz, __ Würmer( diese kleinen haftenden schwarzen) zusetzen.

Ein anderer guter Tip eines Koi-Händlers (so werde ich nächstes Jahr bauen)
Es gibt von Gardena das Microdrip-System. Damit, weil Schnellverschlüsse usw. vorhanden sind, kann man das Prinzip der Kollektoren nachbauen. Verschiedene Durchmesser sind vorhanden. Als Pumpe werde ich mir eine gebrauchte Heizungspumpe besorgen. Dies haben genug Leistung, das Wasser auf unser Flachdach oder Gartenhäuschen zu pumpen.
So ein Ding kostet auch nur 20-30 Euro. 
Im INternet kosten die Leitungen für das System auch weniger als im Baumarkt.

LG Maik


----------



## heiko_243 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich beheizen*

Die EPDM-Absorber die ich mir angeschaut hatte, hatten 7mm Innendurchmesser.
Habe auf die Schnelle auch welche gefunden die vollflächig durchströmt werden.
Im Zweifelsfall könnte man den Solarkreis auch per Wärmetauscher ankoppeln.

Das Gardena-Microdrip hat auch nicht viel mehr Durchmesser (~10mm bei den großen Röhrchen).
Das Gardena-System hat dafür (wie leider viele Produkte von Gardena die ich bis jetzt im Einsatz hatte) einen ganz eklatanten Nachteil:
das Zeug ist nicht dauerhaft UV-stabil. Die Microdrip-Verteiler gehen mir im Garten selbst in halb-schattigen Bereichen regelmäßig kaputt (alle 1-3 Jahre). Die Rohre sind einigermaßen haltbar.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Schwimmteich beheizen*

na dann vielen Dank für den Tip, das ist eine gute Warnung.

 7mm reichen locker, da wird sicherlich nichts verstopfen.


----------

